# RS emblems



## txcruze (Apr 1, 2013)

I bought a used 2012 cruze 1LT/RS with 12000 miles on it. I debanged it and noticed that the RS emblems were just plane chrome. All other RS cruzes that I've seen have the RS emblem with an overlay of red. What gives? Whats the difference between the red overlay and my plan silver emblem. School me?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

There are two different part numbers for each but the only real difference is one comes with a red inlay that will eventually fall off. My 2012 built in January came without the red, later in the year they were being made with the red ones again. 

My color(blue granite metallic) looks great with the chrome, only ever seen one Cruze this color with the RS package & the red insert RS badge.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes, they had a problem with the red inlays peeling off, so they changed production to the chrome ones for a few months while they figured it out. Then they changed something and started putting the revised red insert ones back on around late January or February 2012.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

So you saying the all chrome ones were a limited edition?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> So you saying the all chrome ones were a limited edition?


I suppose you could put it that way! I'm not sure exactly how long it ran for, but for some reason November-January sticks in my head.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is the part number for both badges.....

Red: 22877479

Chrome: 19260048


This Company makes replacement inserts in may different colors. GrafxWerks - "RS" Door Badge Overlays // Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

I plastidipped my RS badges on my victory red RS. Depending on the color of your car the chrome ones may look better than having the red insert.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Emblems?

PFFT, no emblems and my MPG went up by 7!

See what i did there?


----------



## txcruze (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, now I don't have to wonder if its a clone RS.


----------



## txcruze (Apr 1, 2013)

Now can some of u go to the service issue section and read my on Wind Noise thread.


----------



## tcbracing (Mar 14, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Yes, they had a problem with the red inlays peeling off, so they changed production to the chrome ones for a few months while they figured it out. Then they changed something and started putting the revised red insert ones back on around late January or February 2012.


I work at GM and was on the Team that worked on this issue. The original RS Emblem used a decal insert and the Design Engineer designed the insert "line to line" in the pocket of the Emblem. This caused a problem when the decal was manually inserted into the chrome because unless the part was placed exactly in position (basically impossible with a manual operation) then the decal would ride up the side of the indentation allowing fluids and road debris to work its way under the edge. This made the decal susceptible to being blasted off during car washes. The temporary solution was to go to an all chrome version. The supplier came up with a method to heat stake a plastic insert in the badge as a much more robust solution (actually they presented the solution early in product development due to the complex shape/pointy ends - but it was shot down for being too costly).


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

tcbracing said:


> I work at GM and was on the Team that worked on this issue. The original RS Emblem used a decal insert and the Design Engineer designed the insert "line to line" in the pocket of the Emblem. This caused a problem when the decal was manually inserted into the chrome because unless the part was placed exactly in position (basically impossible with a manual operation) then the decal would ride up the side of the indentation allowing fluids and road debris to work its way under the edge. This made the decal susceptible to being blasted off during car washes. The temporary solution was to go to an all chrome version. The supplier came up with a method to heat stake a plastic insert in the badge as a much more robust solution (actually they presented the solution early in product development due to the complex shape/pointy ends - but it was shot down for being too costly).


Thanks Tom! I started a poll on here yesterday asking what build dates were chrome, just by people selecting the build month and badge color. Do you know the actual dates (months) that they used chrome only badges?

I pulled up next to a Victory Red LTZ the other day with the chrome badge and was like wow, that's a mid-2012 build!


----------



## tcbracing (Mar 14, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Thanks Tom! I started a poll on here yesterday asking what build dates were chrome, just by people selecting the build month and badge color. Do you know the actual dates (months) that they used chrome only badges?
> 
> I pulled up next to a Victory Red LTZ the other day with the chrome badge and was like wow, that's a mid-2012 build!


I think you missed it by a year on the Victory Red LTZ :wink: The Temporary Work Order to ship without the decal was approved at the end of August 2011. Also, Service stock was purged and replaced with the all chrome version prior to the 2 piece design so there may even be some earlier cars that got replaced with all chrome. The two piece design was completed the end of November 2011 but was probably not put on cars until January (shipping from China - US based company with a plant in China).


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

tcbracing said:


> I think you missed it by a year on the Victory Red LTZ :wink: The Temporary Work Order to ship without the decal was approved at the end of August 2011. Also, Service stock was purged and replaced with the all chrome version prior to the 2 piece design so there may even be some earlier cars that got replaced with all chrome. The two piece design was completed the end of November 2011 but was probably not put on cars until January (shipping from China - US based company with a plant in China).


Wasn't MY2012 built from 08/2011 to 08/2012?

I know all about PPAPing and shipping from Asia... I'm not at all surprised that it took that long to get the change implemented. Get it all approved, wait for the delfors to come out, finally produce and ship, wait for CEVA to daudle with shipping for 5 weeks, and then finally receive parts in.

It's all fun though


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a 2013 cruze w/ RS package & have the red inlay badges. It was ordered Nov 2012


----------

